# Wlan oder Dlan?



## eeasy (3. Juni 2012)

hallo, undzwar bin ich mit meiner familie umgezogen und ich habe kein lan kabel im zimmer..
was ist besser? dlan oder wlan?
der raum in dem der router steht ist direkt nebenan (~ 8m vom pc entfernt // 1 wand)

was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## rabe08 (3. Juni 2012)

Mit einem aktuellen WLan-Router sollte das kein Problem sein. Wenn Du hingegen z.B. Kabel-DSL mit 100mbit hast, würde ich doch zu DLan tendieren, da Du hier höhere Durchsätze erzielen kannst. Ich habe bei mir beides im Einsatz, Wohnung über zwei Ebenen, WLan und DLan gehen an jeder Stelle der Wohnung. Alternative: Fibrionic Netzwerk-Kabel Cat5e flach, weiß, 20m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör habe ich auch im Einsatz. Liess sich bei mir ohne Einsatz von Werkzeug unter der Fußleiste drapieren. Geht unter jeden Teppich, durch jede Tür (außer Wohnungstür) an Anschlagseite.


----------



## eeasy (3. Juni 2012)

ich habe dsl 16000 mit fastpath.. ein kabel zu verlegen, ist leider nich möglich...

ich möchte auch zocken und brauche nen guten ping..

dlan vielleicht in kombination mit ner killer 2100 netzwerkkarte? oder nen wlan stick?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

Eine Killer brauchst du nicht (die braucht eigentlich keiner) , da reicht der normaler LAN Port vom Mainboard


----------



## eeasy (3. Juni 2012)

was ist denn besser zum zocken? wlan oder dlan?


----------



## doceddy (3. Juni 2012)

Also wenn der Router so nah am PC ist, dan reicht locker ein WLan Stick oder Karte, je nachdem was du mehr magst  Das ist viel günstiger und man hat keine eventuellen Probleme mit Stromkreisen etc. Ich zB benutze diesen Stick http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN7...8RHE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1338741641&sr=8-2 und mein Router steht am anderen Ende des Hauses eine Etage tiefer. Ich habe immer 4 von 5 Balken und Ping bei BF3 von 25-30 (DSL16000)
Bzw bei der Entfernung kannst du auch einen 300mbit nehmen http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN8...XKXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338741641&sr=8-1


----------



## eeasy (3. Juni 2012)

okay danke, ich nehme dann den 300er stick


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juni 2012)

Ping doch mal deinen Router via WLAN an.
Wenn du zwischendurch Paketverluste hast oder der Ping stark schwankt,
wäre WLAN definitiv nichts für dich. Außerdem ist WLAN auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt, 
spielerfreundlich zu sein.  
Käme ein Loch in der Wand in Frage ? 
So habe ich das bei mir gelöst. Zwischen mir und dem Router sind 2 Wände/2 Türen. 
Einfach ein Loch in die Wand und dazu noch ein langes LAN Kabel, 
das ich über die Tür gelegt habe. Fertig. Keine Probleme mit dem Speed, 
mit der Verbindung oder mit dem Ping.


----------



## doceddy (3. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Außerdem ist WLAN auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt,
> spielerfreundlich zu sein.


 
Das ist sehr situationsabhängig bzw Raumabhängig. Ich zocke schon seit ca 3 Jahren mit WLAN und habe weder jetzt, noch im alten Haus Probleme. Bei CS Source hatte ich zB mit Kabel einen Ping von 15-20, mit WLAN 20-30. Mittlerweile sind auch die Rooter von Inet-Anbietern gut genug für Spiele oder große Downloads


----------

